# Struts JSTL Form Variable Übermitteln



## lua_java (13. Sep 2009)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne dem HTML Form eine variable übermitteln: 

also so etwas in der Richtung: 

 <html:form  action="ziel.do"${pageContext.request.queryString} .....


nur leider wird das ${pageContext.request.queryString} nicht gerendert und erscheint immer so auf der Seite, hemand eine idee?

Danke und Gruß
lua_java


----------



## MrWhite (14. Sep 2009)

Die Quotes sind falsch gesetzt??!

Sollte es nicht heissen:


```
<html:form action="ziel.do${pageContext.request.queryString}" .....
```

bzw. was in der Art:


```
<html:form action="ziel.do?${pageContext.request.queryString}" .....
```


----------



## lua_java (14. Sep 2009)

Dachte ich eigentlich auch nur leider kommt dann nur so etwas raus

<form class="forms" action="/Ziel.do? ${pageContext.request.queryString}" method="post" name="login">

Also wird das $.... nicht als Variable erkannt. 

Jemand eine Idee? 

Danke


----------

